# The Official Post a Picture Of Your Car Thread (UberX Only)



## iLLbanianKid

White Toyota Camry SE 2013
Show us your Cars guys...
Front grill plastic dipped..30% window tinted all around, Toyota Camry amblem plastic dipped in the back as well as "Toyota Camry"


----------



## Go3Team

2012 Nissan Titan
5.6L V8
Backseat is roomier than a Prius.
No, I don't give a shit about economy.


----------



## Emmes

.. or privacy? You might cover that license plate, brother.


----------



## Emmes

2009 Hyundai Sonata - paid in full















4-cyl
Roomy inside and huge trunk
Passengers love this car as much as I do.


----------



## Go3Team

Emmes said:


> .. or privacy? You might cover that license plate, brother.


That should do it.


----------



## Elmoooy




----------



## UberPissed

Any car minus loan is front runner.


----------



## Elmoooy

Didn't take loan for UBER, but I am making payment on that car, the money is coming from different source, UBER is just extra income.


----------



## jmana

Buick Lesabre, gets 30MPG on the highway, seats 5 passengers, super comfy seats, and only cost me $3,000  It's the best kept secret in cars, people don't want them because they think they are for old people and get terrible gas mileage, but that's definitely not true!


----------



## BeachBum

jmana said:


> Buick Lesabre, gets 30MPG on the highway, seats 5 passengers, super comfy seats, and only cost me $3,000  It's the best kept secret in cars, people don't want them because they think they are for old people and get terrible gas mileage, but that's definitely not true!


I couldn't agree more! Great gas mileage and super comfortable. Used ones are inexpensive to buy and operate. Probably the perfect Ubermobile, hands down.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jmana said:


> Buick Lesabre, gets 30MPG on the highway, seats 5 passengers, super comfy seats, and only cost me $3,000  It's the best kept secret in cars, people don't want them because they think they are for old people and get terrible gas mileage, but that's definitely not true!


So it has a front bench seat with gear selector on the steering column? Jmana you did the right thing keeping the capital cost down.


----------



## Dave

2014 Toyota Camry SE Hybrid


----------



## Optimus Uber

Go3Team said:


> 2012 Nissan Titan
> 5.6L V8
> Backseat is roomier than a Prius.
> No, I don't give a shit about economy.


I had one of these, had a supercharger put on it. I loved that truck. Sounded like an airplane taking off.


----------



## 541Maxima

2013 Nissan Maxima. Decent gas milage, sporty yet comfortable. I always get compliments on it.


----------



## Matthew

2013 Dodge Dart SXT Special Edition. People are constantly giving me compliments on the ride. I already have 22,000 mile on it and averaging 28 mpg since new....


----------



## Jay2dresq

2008 Ford Escape Hybrid 4wd with two tone grey/tan cloth interior.


----------



## John_in_kc

2011 Volvo s80, added street legal tint. Rolls on factory 18's:


----------



## Guest

S class 2012 merc. Yall are gonna have to step up! Sike! Not my real car just a dreamer..love to be like the guy in the uber video...role up in a s class Benz, get out in a suite looking fly with my avatar shades on and getting the door while passing a chilled water to some modal dressed in prada.
Man Uber has a good driver training video


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus




----------



## Badbeat

iLLbanianKid said:


> White Toyota Camry SE 2013
> Show us your Cars guys...
> Front grill plastic dipped..30% window tinted all around, Toyota Camry amblem plastic dipped in the back as well as "Toyota Camry"


Waste money much? lol

Are you insane?


----------



## Badbeat

jmana said:


> Buick Lesabre, gets 30MPG on the highway, seats 5 passengers, super comfy seats, and only cost me $3,000  It's the best kept secret in cars, people don't want them because they think they are for old people and get terrible gas mileage, but that's definitely not true!


WINNER, WINNER! You clearly have a head on your shoulders! Why would anyone trade value for UBER dollars? Good for you man! I should be so smart!

Best part....when you sell it with an additional 2 hundred UBER K miles on it, it will still be worth 3k! You the man!


----------



## Travis87

2013 aston mart....... i mean ford fusion


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

2008 Honda Pilot
137k miles


----------



## vador

2011 Jeep Compass Limited 4x4
22 MPG Average 26 on HWY
Just cracked 20k miles


----------



## as1989LDN

There's my work horse just before I bought it, 2012 26k ES, average mpg in town 46mpg UK, she lives her life in stop start traffic!


----------



## Dutchman

2015 Nissan Altima 2.5 S sedan. Purchased brand-new and now has about 900 miles on it.


----------



## Dutchman

The interior:


----------



## Jay2dresq

Travis87 said:


> 2013 aston mart....... i mean ford fusion
> 
> View attachment 2619


Aston? Yeah, it is European, but its really a Ford Mondeo.


----------



## poetassium

2015 Hyundai Sonata- my family car too so ignore the car seat. It has rear side sun shades, tinted windows, arm rest in the back with cup holders (I offer small 8 oz water and gum), rear seats are also heated (yes 65 is cold enough for heated seats here in Florida.)


----------



## Badbeat

Go3Team said:


> 2012 Nissan Titan
> 5.6L V8
> Backseat is roomier than a Prius.
> No, I don't give a shit about economy.


That plane taking off in the background is well timed, and perfectly done...like the shot!

I bet you try and manage your fuel consumption...or, if you do not, you should... I drive a Toyota Tundra with the 5.7, and when my truck does not have a rider (when I am logged on, of course) I crawl my way back to my house at speeds that generate some scowls! But, I manage to maintain a 15.8 MPG doing it that way.

Regular driving I get 13.2MPG, that would make driving UBER unsustainable. What I mean by that is, after the cost to maintain the truck (tires, oil changes, brakes and other smaller costs like car washes and RAIN X for the windshield) and the depreciation of time and mileage....I would be losing money at a UBER rate! lol

PS: I get a lot of riders that love getting in my truck and tell me so...they get sick of those little vagina cars.... : ) Not to mention I pick up some bonus customers that ride bikes to their favorite watering hole, and call me to come get them, and their bikes at the end of the night! cha-ching!


----------



## UberLuxbod

Hey Badbeat.

Whilst I admire your love for your big Truck.

This business is about making profit.

If I get stuck in heavy traffic my XJL can drop to mid 20s to the Gallon, low 20s to the US Gallon I suspect.

But UberLux rates are £4 per mile or around $6 per mile.

However on longer motorway runs at sensible speeds 60/65mph it can get close to 50mpg with 45mpg being easily obtainable.

Over the last 5k or so I have averaged 32mpg.


----------



## Dutchman

Wow! Hyundai sure has come a long, long way since the Excel.


----------



## Badbeat

UberLuxbod said:


> Hey Badbeat.
> 
> Whilst I admire your love for your big Truck.
> 
> This business is about making profit.
> 
> If I get stuck in heavy traffic my XJL can drop to mid 20s to the Gallon, low 20s to the US Gallon I suspect.
> 
> But UberLux rates are £4 per mile or around $6 per mile.
> 
> However on longer motorway runs at sensible speeds 60/65mph it can get close to 50mpg with 45mpg being easily obtainable.
> 
> Over the last 5k or so I have averaged 32mpg.


I make profit....if I did not, I would not do UBER...I bought the truck new...I owe nobody, as I own it free and clear! I would Never buy a vehicle to UBER with. By the sounds of it...you are in good old England.... and I think your cost of most everything is much higher than here in the states....not that we will not pass you if the liberal socialist get there way, but as for now ...we are still a REPUBLIC, so supply and demand and the free market still woops your ass!
Cha-ching baby!


----------



## UberLuxbod

$6 a mile.

Wouldn't do Uber work for less.


----------



## Badbeat

UberLuxbod said:


> $6 a mile.
> 
> Wouldn't do Uber work for less.


6 dollars US?


----------



## UberLuxbod

Yes.

Exact figure using XE Currency App is $6:30


----------



## uber genesis

2015 hyundai genesis AWD or 2014 honda odyssey since we have XL here


----------



## Jay2dresq

My Escape Hybrid only costs me about $0.12/mile to drive (fuel & maintenance). I would love $6/mile though. One thing folks need to remember though is that fuel costs and road taxes are much higher in Europe than they are here in the US.


----------



## poetassium

how is a Genesis XL?


----------



## Jay2dresq

poetassium said:


> how is a Genesis XL?


I think his Odyssey is the XL vehicle.


----------



## poetassium

Yea I get that but I do feel like there should be a way for riders to decide on how classy their ride is. IE his car is super nice and so is my Sonata, both new, they are not some pice of crap 2005 Honda Civic and I do feel like I should be paid more, and customer charged more, for a nicer car. What are your ideas? I would love to Uber with an Equus. Oh and we don't have Black here in Central Florida, just x and xl.


----------



## Go3Team

uber genesis said:


> 2015 hyundai genesis AWD or 2014 honda odyssey since we have XL here
> 
> View attachment 2799


Where do you live, that they still require county stickers?


----------



## Badbeat

poetassium said:


> Yea I get that but I do feel like there should be a way for riders to decide on how classy their ride is. IE his car is super nice and so is my Sonata, both new, they are not some pice of crap 2005 Honda Civic and I do feel like I should be paid more, and customer charged more, for a nicer car. What are your ideas? I would love to Uber with an Equus. Oh and we don't have Black here in Central Florida, just x and xl.


Yea... not so sure the general population would agree with on the Sonata vs Civic thing. I think that Korea is doing a great job building cars, and they will be the new JAPAN (90's & 2000's), but in the mind of Americans.... the acceptance is not their yet!

As for the Equus....it sales numbers are very unimpressive, and that is what dictates value by the American public. Though it could be guilty of lack of marketing by the parent company...as it is a very impressive looking vehicle.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

QUOTE="UberLuxbod, post: 99042, member: 1750"]Hey Badbeat.

Whilst I admire your love for your big Truck.

This business is about making profit.

If I get stuck in heavy traffic my XJL can drop to mid 20s to the Gallon, low 20s to the US Gallon I suspect.

But UberLux rates are £4 per mile or around $6 per mile.

However on longer motorway runs at sensible speeds 60/65mph it can get close to 50mpg with 45mpg being easily obtainable.

Over the last 5k or so I have averaged 32mpg.[/QUOTE]

Very good fuel economy compared to the U.S. spec Jaguar XJL, probably due to our smog requirements. I don't know what year yours is, but here is the listing for 2014. Look how lousy the FFV version does on E85 !
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymodel/2014_Jaguar_XJ.shtml

BTW, I love the lines of the latest XJL.


----------



## UberDude2

I GET MY FARES UP BY TAKING MY TIME..


----------



## uber genesis

poetassium said:


> how is a Genesis XL?


 I was referring to the Ody for XL


----------



## uber genesis

poetassium said:


> Yea I get that but I do feel like there should be a way for riders to decide on how classy their ride is. IE his car is super nice and so is my Sonata, both new, they are not some pice of crap 2005 Honda Civic and I do feel like I should be paid more, and customer charged more, for a nicer car. What are your ideas? I would love to Uber with an Equus. Oh and we don't have Black here in Central Florida, just x and xl.


I definitely agree with that, I know for a fact that if that option was out there I would see maybe 30% increase as the area i typically work is prime for nice vehicles

I was telling my wife if uber wants to beat lyft/sidecar, just take the best things about them, alter a little, let the customers see the vehicle year,make and model (a picture maybe like sidecar does) let them decide what and how they want to ride, crack prices should be the only reason to uber, allow us to charge a premium or just bring uberplus to market. it's not like them adding vehicle choice options cost them money..it's just code..ok rant over lol

fyi..cant wait until it snows HARD..i read the awd system is superior to audi, gotta test it out



Go3Team said:


> Where do you live, that they still require county stickers?


I reside in caroline County


----------



## uber genesis

Badbeat said:


> Yea... not so sure the general population would agree with on the Sonata vs Civic thing. I think that Korea is doing a great job building cars, and they will be the new JAPAN (90's & 2000's), but in the mind of Americans.... the acceptance is not their yet!
> 
> As for the Equus....it sales numbers are very unimpressive, and that is what dictates value by the American public. Though it could be guilty of lack of marketing by the parent company...as it is a very impressive looking vehicle.


the sales numbers are high buy hyundai always knew that would be the case..they are still perfecting there luxury offers. I'll the first to admit the genesis isnt perfect BUT it's better than paying maybe 60k for bmw or lexus of equal equipment

ive done 37 trips with it and all 37 are in awe that its a hyundai, most think it's more high end


----------



## UberLuxbod

Older Chauffeur said:


> QUOTE="UberLuxbod, post: 99042, member: 1750"]Hey Badbeat.
> 
> Whilst I admire your love for your big Truck.
> 
> This business is about making profit.
> 
> If I get stuck in heavy traffic my XJL can drop to mid 20s to the Gallon, low 20s to the US Gallon I suspect.
> 
> But UberLux rates are £4 per mile or around $6 per mile.
> 
> However on longer motorway runs at sensible speeds 60/65mph it can get close to 50mpg with 45mpg being easily obtainable.
> 
> Over the last 5k or so I have averaged 32mpg.


Very good fuel economy compared to the U.S. spec Jaguar XJL, probably due to our smog requirements. I don't know what year yours is, but here is the listing for 2014. Look how lousy the FFV version does on E85 !
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/bymodel/2014_Jaguar_XJ.shtml

BTW, I love the lines of the latest XJL.[/QUOTE]

You have petrol engines!

I would love the 5.0 V8 or 3.0v6 Supercharged engine in my car but diesel is the fuel of choice in the UK for working vehicles.

Emissions regs are pretty tight in the UK all diesels (that I know off) now have a DPF, some even use AdBlue (pig urea).

The current specs are Euro5 and with Adblue some BMWs and Mercs are Euro6.

I was told some Audis have hit Euro6 without Adblue.

Jaguar has some new engines going into production, real game changers under 100 g/km for emissions/road fund licence and talk of 75mpg in the new XE.

They are called Ingenium and they are UK built and engineered.

Also the JLR Petrol/Electric Hybrids are scheduled for release next year apparently.

The rumour is the XJL will have a small petrol engine and hybrid system which would be preferable to diesel imho.

And a real gamechanger in the US as it will give excellent economy.

New XE is mostly Aluminium as will the new XF be when it comes out next year.


----------



## UberRey

This is more like the "Let the Uber brass know exactly who you are so they can disable your account for being here" thread.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberLuxbod,
I hadn't realized diesel was so prevalent there, even displacing petrol in higher end cars. We also have the urea systems for diesels here, in Mercedes that I know of, and probably others. They were the first ones I saw with their BlueTec diesels.
In one of your posts here or in another thread you mention "estate" cars. What does that refer to in England? I always thought that it was what we on this side of the pond call a station wagon. But the way I interpreted your post it sounded like something different.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Not sure what you call an Estate.

You are probably right with the Station Wagon.


----------



## StephenJBlue

My new uber car! So happy..


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberLuxbod said:


> Not sure what you call an Estate.
> 
> You are probably right with the Station Wagon.


This is the post to which I referred:
↑
http://www.automotive-fleet.com/news/story/2014/11/chrysler-refreshes-300-adds-sport-model.aspx

Chrysler Refreshes 300, Adds Sport Model



Click to expand...
A very nice looking car.

It is a shame it has not been adopted as the new Black Car standard.

Lets face it the old Black Town Cars were not the forefront of technology but they had the correct image.

And as a passenger would they be any worse served with a 300C as apposed to say an E Class.

Uber is full in contradictions though.

"For example UberX is not allowed to be an estate car.

But estates are very common and practical in private hire."

So, is private hire what we call livery here? Or does it refer to the hiring of a chauffeur to drive for one family or company executive? Sorry, just trying to get the terminology straight. Thanks.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Private Hire is any vehicle that is available for prebooking.

But, in London at least, it includes Chauffeurs in S Class doing VIP Airport work or the local Office providing a Prius to take you home with your shopping for £5.

I had always thought of Livery cars as a high end product such as Black Town Cars or Suburbans?

So more aligned with the Exec work, E Class/5Series/XF and Chauffeur/VIP work S Class LWB/7 series LWB/XJL.


----------



## poetassium

uber genesis said:


> I definitely agree with that, I know for a fact that if that option was out there I would see maybe 30% increase as the area i typically work is prime for nice vehicles
> 
> I was telling my wife if uber wants to beat lyft/sidecar, just take the best things about them, alter a little, let the customers see the vehicle year,make and model (a picture maybe like sidecar does) let them decide what and how they want to ride, crack prices should be the only reason to uber, allow us to charge a premium or just bring uberplus to market. it's not like them adding vehicle choice options cost them money..it's just code..ok rant over lol
> 
> fyi..cant wait until it snows HARD..i read the awd system is superior to audi, gotta test it out
> 
> I reside in caroline County


Same here, although I know I don't have the same car you do. People think that it is an Infinity. I have heard people say "This is a Sonata?" "Wow, Hyundai has come a long way." Even here in Florida heated seats are a must, just something to take the chill off. (<70 is chilly) This car with the rear heated seats is awesome. I also like the rear center console, it is up high and has two different sizes of cup holders. In the cup holders I have gum and water.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberLuxbod said:


> Private Hire is any vehicle that is available for prebooking.
> 
> But, in London at least, it includes Chauffeurs in S Class doing VIP Airport work or the local Office providing a Prius to take you home with your shopping for £5.
> 
> I had always thought of Livery cars as a high end product such as Black Town Cars or Suburbans?
> 
> So more aligned with the Exec work, E Class/5Series/XF and Chauffeur/VIP work S Class LWB/7 series LWB/XJL.


Thanks for the explanation. Here I think most of the limo/livery services have expanded their fleets to use Suburbans and Escalades, which seem to be very popular. Some of them also have Prius cars with livery plates, mostly for airport transfers with minimum luggage I would guess. The newer Lincoln models along with Cadillac sedans (sorry, I don't recall all the alphabet designations) are replacing Town Cars, although there are a lot of them still around. You will also see the occasional S Class or 7 Series BMW, and even Lexus and Audi with TCP numbers. You name it, somebody has it in their livery fleet.


----------



## JimmyC

'09 avalanche ltz fully loaded


----------



## Tx rides

uber genesis said:


> the sales numbers are high buy hyundai always knew that would be the case..they are still perfecting there luxury offers. I'll the first to admit the genesis isnt perfect BUT it's better than paying maybe 60k for bmw or lexus of equal equipment
> 
> ive done 37 trips with it and all 37 are in awe that its a hyundai, most think it's more high end


We really love the Equus, but most of affiliates have assured us they would NOT approve it. Many don't approve of the Avalon livery model, either.

I'm hoping to see them embrace the Hyundai, we hesitate to sink that much in to a vehicle which has yet to win broad appeal. I think it would be PERFECT for our long distance executive trips.


----------



## AndyB588

Nice! But I'd be nervous about those white seats if I had pets, kids or random strangers in my car. Let us know how they're holding up in 6 months.


----------



## Dierwolf

2011 Ford Escape 3.0 6, 6 speed ****** gets about 25 mpg. Probably the best car for this, plenty of room, not trying to shove 4 people into itty-bitty sedan, ton of room in the back, easy to get in and out of. Rides very good, comfy seats and the whole back seat can be taken out and hosed off if there is an accident.


----------



## uber genesis

Tx rides said:


> We really love the Equus, but most of affiliates have assured us they would NOT approve it. Many don't approve of the Avalon livery model, either.
> 
> I'm hoping to see them embrace the Hyundai, we hesitate to sink that much in to a vehicle which has yet to win broad appeal. I think it would be PERFECT for our long distance executive trips.


the major car service in my area runs the Equus..but richmond doesnt have TLC or any crap like that, ever taxi is something random, mainly older dodge minivans

I was told that the genny would qual for uberplus..i dont understand why uber doesnt offer everything thats unlicensed in every city it's working, it takes nothing on there part to offer plus/select/xl/carseat..just some app programming


----------



## mel

Dierwolf said:


> View attachment 2867
> 
> 2011 Ford Escape 3.0 6, 6 speed ****** gets about 25 mpg. Probably the best car for this, plenty of room, not trying to shove 4 people into itty-bitty sedan, ton of room in the back, easy to get in and out of. Rides very good, comfy seats and the whole back seat can be taken out and hosed off if there is an accident.


It's trans or transmission....a ****** is a shemale with a dong...lol.


----------



## UberLuxbod

mel said:


> It's trans or transmission....a ****** is a shemale with a dong...lol.


All Shemales have a "dong" if they don't they are no longer a Shemale.

When acting smart it is more important to actually be smart than just think you are.


----------



## Dierwolf

mel said:


> It's trans or transmission....a ****** is a shemale with a dong...lol.


Mmmm before the gays co opted the word, ****** was used in reference to a transmission, old school shit.


----------



## UberTruckGuy

2014 Texas Edition Silverado
5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


----------



## Jay2dresq

An "Estate" in the UK is what we call a Station Wagon here in the US.


Older Chauffeur said:


> UberLuxbod,
> I hadn't realized diesel was so prevalent there, even displacing petrol in higher end cars. We also have the urea systems for diesels here, in Mercedes that I know of, and probably others. They were the first ones I saw with their BlueTec diesels.
> In one of your posts here or in another thread you mention "estate" cars. What does that refer to in England? I always thought that it was what we on this side of the pond call a station wagon. But the way I interpreted your post it sounded like something different.





UberLuxbod said:


> Not sure what you call an Estate.
> 
> You are probably right with the Station Wagon.


----------



## ccphilly1984

UberTruckGuy said:


> View attachment 3012
> 
> 
> 2014 Texas Edition Silverado
> 5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


...
Murica


----------



## ccphilly1984

2014 toyota tacoma... can't wait for my first snowstorm with uber


----------



## dboogie2288

Badbeat said:


> Yea... not so sure the general population would agree with on the Sonata vs Civic thing. I think that Korea is doing a great job building cars, and they will be the new JAPAN (90's & 2000's), but in the mind of Americans.... the acceptance is not their yet!


You're spot on. I love the look of some of the pacific rim cars.....but I just dont trust the companies yet. I'd love to trade my Taurus in on something that costs similar, but has allllll sorts of fancy gadgets and whatsits....but I just dont know how long and/or how well they last.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

UberTruckGuy said:


> View attachment 3012
> 
> 
> 2014 Texas Edition Silverado
> 5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


That's a beaut.


----------



## Badbeat

UberTruckGuy said:


> View attachment 3012
> 
> 
> 2014 Texas Edition Silverado
> 5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


That is a sweet truck... If you plan on UBER'ing with that ride it is going to be hard to break even...unless Texas UBER pays more....here in Tampa Bay, they pay 1.25/mile & .19/minute with a 4.00 minimum fare....what do they pay in Texas?


----------



## ATX

I am absolutely stunned by all the nice cars!! 2014 and 2015 vehicles ubering?? There are some really nice wheels in here! I hope yall are making bank  

I'm planning to get a used 2010 Ford Fusion hybrid or something to Uber/Lyft full time


----------



## Samename

UberTruckGuy said:


> View attachment 3012
> 
> 
> 2014 Texas Edition Silverado
> 5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


Oh lord, you must have money to burn.


----------



## Samename

ccphilly1984 said:


> 2014 toyota tacoma... can't wait for my first snowstorm with uber


Still negotiating the price?


----------



## Badbeat

Samename said:


> Oh lord, you must have money to burn.


I run a truck also, and I know my average net, after gas, UBER cut and ins rider, I net 11.32 per fare! I don't even want to factor in depreciation and maintenance.. Thank God my right off''s are going to be huge!


----------



## Chicago-uber

Quick question for guys who drive pickup trucks for uber... Where do you put the luggage when it rains/snows? Assuming you already have 3-4 pax..


----------



## ccphilly1984

Chicago-uber said:


> Quick question for guys who drive pickup trucks for uber... Where do you put the luggage when it rains/snows? Assuming you already have 3-4 pax..


I have a tarp if rain is in the forecast, but i only have driven drunks home so far. They usually don't have luggage and only black cars are allowed near our big airport. I have yet to pick up a trenton airport fare even though i am close to there (morrisville, pa) where i hang out evenings i am online.


----------



## UberTruckGuy

Badbeat said:


> That is a sweet truck... If you plan on UBER'ing with that ride it is going to be hard to break even...unless Texas UBER pays more....here in Tampa Bay, they pay 1.25/mile & .19/minute with a 4.00 minimum fare....what do they pay in Texas?


You know I'm not sure since I haven't actually been approved to drive but hopefully its not too bad once I start.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Here's an ultimate uber


----------



## Badbeat

Chicago-uber said:


> Quick question for guys who drive pickup trucks for uber... Where do you put the luggage when it rains/snows? Assuming you already have 3-4 pax..


No snow in Florida... It does rain however... I have never picked up a rider with luggage in the rain.. The few times the rider had luggage, it was one person going to the airport.. but I should come up with a plan..


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberTruckGuy said:


> View attachment 3012
> 
> 
> 2014 Texas Edition Silverado
> 5.3 L V8 - Lots of Power and Room!


We just don't get trucks like that here in Australia. Some private imports, but the biggest dealer backed trucks are the Ford Ranger, Hilux, Amarok and GM Colorado

You'd need to be pretty selective when you decided to roll in such a beast i guess.


----------



## Sydney Uber

poetassium said:


> 2015 Hyundai Sonata- my family car too so ignore the car seat. It has rear side sun shades, tinted windows, arm rest in the back with cup holders (I offer small 8 oz water and gum), rear seats are also heated (yes 65 is cold enough for heated seats here in Florida.)
> 
> View attachment 2788
> View attachment 2789
> View attachment 2790
> View attachment 2791


Lovely white interior, can you get any seat covers over it? The back of your front seats will take a hammering, people will grab onto the sides with dirty hands and constantly scuff the bottom half with their shoes.

I had a light Tan interior car once, carried a small leather and cleaning kit. In between jobs I always found new marks to work on, and this was in the back of a Ford LTD. Plenty of room, huge door opening so folk had no excuse dragging their black leather shoes across the light coloured interior. But the evidence was always there to see.

That was back in '98, since then all my cars have had Black interiors - boring but safe.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Badbeat said:


> That plane taking off in the background is well timed, and perfectly done...like the shot!
> 
> I bet you try and manage your fuel consumption...or, if you do not, you should... I drive a Toyota Tundra with the 5.7, and when my truck does not have a rider (when I am logged on, of course) I crawl my way back to my house at speeds that generate some scowls! But, I manage to maintain a 15.8 MPG doing it that way.
> 
> Regular driving I get 13.2MPG, that would make driving UBER unsustainable. What I mean by that is, after the cost to maintain the truck (tires, oil changes, brakes and other smaller costs like car washes and RAIN X for the windshield) and the depreciation of time and mileage....I would be losing money at a UBER rate! lol
> 
> PS: I get a lot of riders that love getting in my truck and tell me so...they get sick of those little vagina cars.... : ) Not to mention I pick up some bonus customers that ride bikes to their favorite watering hole, and call me to come get them, and their bikes at the end of the night! cha-ching!


When the winds are favourable, you could try rigging a sail on the back of the tray, it would generate even MORE scowls from folks on the road, but hell thats what you're out there for. As @UberLuxbod pointed out you cant be making money on X rates. Go back to the dealer in 12 months for a valuation, the value that your vehicle loses goes directly onto the valuation figures that UBER trots out.

UBER wouldn't have made the 20% commission without folk like you and me picking up folks. At that point we are only labour providing them with revenue. But because we all bring along our own "tools of the trade" (our cars) which UBER needs to earn revenue - our car's value becomes a capital injection to Uber's valuation.

That's the snow job that's going on here. Uber loves cars like yours, not because its a great ride for riders but because of its book value they claim in the company's valuation.

But if getting scowls floats your boat, all power to you I wish i could operate a truck like yours it looks great. But 20 year veterans of this industry wont be fooled by the claim that you are making money on X rates with that beast.


----------



## poetassium

Sydney Uber said:


> Lovely white interior, can you get any seat covers over it? The back of your front seats will take a hammering, people will grab onto the sides with dirty hands and constantly scuff the bottom half with their shoes.
> 
> I had a light Tan interior car once, carried a small leather and cleaning kit. In between jobs I always found new marks to work on, and this was in the back of a Ford LTD. Plenty of room, huge door opening so folk had no excuse dragging their black leather shoes across the light coloured interior. But the evidence was always there to see.
> 
> That was back in '98, since then all my cars have had Black interiors - boring but safe.


If I wanted cloth seats I would not have spent more to get leather. So, to me putting cloth seat covers are not purposeful. Leather is easily cleaned. My carpet and lower half of the interior is black and I hate that it is black. When you get a scuff on tan it does not show. Get a scuff on black it turns grayish. I detail cars on the side so cleaning my car is nothing to me. Although I hate black interiors because they show every piece of fuzz.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

2012 Chyrsler 200. Love this car, get lots of compliments on it. I've added tint to it since this photo.


----------



## poetassium

Sebring in disguise! LOL


----------



## tleeshan

'06 Chrysler Pacifica

I just started driving on NYE night and received nothing but compliments on my heated seats, sound system, and third row seating.
Too bad though... I just found out I can't qualify as UberSUV!


----------



## Nooa

ok pick up trucks? and cars with manual transmissions? (I know Europe has cabs with manual transmissions but not here.) If Uber really allows this it will make passengers not want to ride in such vehicles as this is not professional.. Business people have stopped using UberX for this reason no self respecting business person would ever step foot in such vehicles. That's probably why they would just skip right over uberX and go Black or SUV .. Both of these are nice cars and clean but imo not for this type of work. UberX needs to raise standards a little.. 
and the Dodge Neon SXT nice car but sorry this car will not last doing this type of work. clutch's & repair bills will out way any money made with UberX.. 
I also feel bad for people that have light grey cloth interior, tan or light colored rugs etc.. Maybe Nice looking but NOT for this type of work..


----------



## Nooa

Pardon but do you have any Grey Poupon?








UberXL Beverly Hills


----------



## poetassium

Nooa said:


> ok pick up trucks? and cars with manual transmissions? (I know Europe has cabs with manual transmissions but not here.) If Uber really allows this it will make passengers not want to ride in such vehicles as this is not professional.. Business people have stopped using UberX for this reason no self respecting business person would ever step foot in such vehicles. That's probably why they would just skip right over uberX and go Black or SUV .. Both of these are nice cars and clean but imo not for this type of work. UberX needs to raise standards a little..
> and the Dodge Neon SXT nice car but sorry this car will not last doing this type of work. clutch's & repair bills will out way any money made with UberX..
> I also feel bad for people that have light grey cloth interior, tan or light colored rugs etc.. Maybe Nice looking but NOT for this type of work..


As a auto detailer and Uber Driver, black interiors and usually the dirtiest because you can't see the dirty people do not wipe them down. That lack of just cleaning surface dirt builds up over time and then black interiors become dirtier than grey or tan. Since grey and tan show dirt people at lease try to wipe them down every now and then. My 2015 Sonata with tan interior has not even had a chance to get dirty. Sure people track in sand and leaves but nothing major. It is usually all your touch points that get dirty steering wheel, arm rest, consoles, and radio buttons. I do have and recommend a leather interior for doing this type of work. Because you can just wipe it off, for the most part.


----------



## Nooa

poetassium said:


> As a auto detailer and Uber Driver, black interiors and usually the dirtiest because you can't see the dirty people do not wipe them down. That lack of just cleaning surface dirt builds up over time and then black interiors become dirtier than grey or tan. Since grey and tan show dirt people at lease try to wipe them down every now and then. My 2015 Sonata with tan interior has not even had a chance to get dirty. Sure people track in sand and leaves but nothing major. It is usually all your touch points that get dirty steering wheel, arm rest, consoles, and radio buttons. I do have and recommend a leather interior for doing this type of work. Because you can just wipe it off, for the most part.


Yes my last car was a Mercedes S550 with tan (java) interior with tan rugs & people always wanted to take their shoes off before getting in my car it was so clean. But I would never think of using that to drive uber drunks, all our would take is 1 person to hurl in the car and my rugs would be ruined. Black on black leather is only way to go for this stuff.


----------



## Tommy Tours

2015 KIA Sorrento.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

2009 Pontiac Vibe -basically a toyota matrix. Not fancy but comfortable seats and ride is not riding on a cloud but not bad.


----------



## Badbeat

Sydney Uber said:


> When the winds are favourable, you could try rigging a sail on the back of the tray, it would generate even MORE scowls from folks on the road, but hell thats what you're out there for. As @UberLuxbod pointed out you cant be making money on X rates. Go back to the dealer in 12 months for a valuation, the value that your vehicle loses goes directly onto the valuation figures that UBER trots out.
> 
> UBER wouldn't have made the 20% commission without folk like you and me picking up folks. At that point we are only labour providing them with revenue. But because we all bring along our own "tools of the trade" (our cars) which UBER needs to earn revenue - our car's value becomes a capital injection to Uber's valuation.
> 
> That's the snow job that's going on here. Uber loves cars like yours, not because its a great ride for riders but because of its book value they claim in the company's valuation.
> 
> But if getting scowls floats your boat, all power to you I wish i could operate a truck like yours it looks great. But 20 year veterans of this industry wont be fooled by the claim that you are making money on X rates with that beast.


Can I get a vegimite then?


----------



## UberLuxbod

poetassium said:


> If I wanted cloth seats I would not have spent more to get leather. So, to me putting cloth seat covers are not purposeful. Leather is easily cleaned. My carpet and lower half of the interior is black and I hate that it is black. When you get a scuff on tan it does not show. Get a scuff on black it turns grayish. I detail cars on the side so cleaning my car is nothing to me. Although I hate black interiors because they show every piece of fuzz.


You do see scuff marks on a Tan interior?

In my experience you can.

I spent half my life cleaning marks of my interior and clean my seats fortnightly as a minimum.

But Black makes an interior too somber imho.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver




----------



## EllyUberNJ

2006 honda odyssey minivan. I do uber part time (I'm a plumber full time). Originally got the van for the family, but it turned into my work van. It was constantly getting crazy messy with tools and materials. I would try cleaning and organizing every week but it would get so bad so fast that I couldn't keep up with it. 
One of the things I love about uber is that it FORCES me to organize my tools and materials EVERYDAY!!
Minivan has a bench in back that seats 3 and 2 captain chairs in middle plus another sto-n-go that goes between the 2 captain chairs to make it an 8 seated van. I keep all my tools and material very organized in the trunk, and I removed 1 captain chair and the sto-n-go into my garage, so I still can seat 5 passengers and I have PLENTY of room for luggage!!!


----------

